# ESYS Edit FDL Greyed out



## billyballard (Mar 23, 2016)

I just got my F31 back from BMW garage and they have reset my coding. When I connect my laptop to the car everything seems to connect ok. It Read and Saved the FA and SVT but when i right click on the CAFD the Edit FDL is greyed out. I would be very grateful if anyone has any ideas what the problem might be. Cheers


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

billyballard said:


> I just got my F31 back from BMW garage and they have reset my coding. When I connect my laptop to the car everything seems to connect ok. It Read and Saved the FA and SVT but when i right click on the CAFD the Edit FDL is greyed out. I would be very grateful if anyone has any ideas what the problem might be. Cheers


Did you read it first? Are you right clicking orange CAFD?


----------



## billyballard (Mar 23, 2016)

I've just check and yes i am going through the correct procedure. Could it be i need the latest Pszdata? When i try to read the coding it says cafd not found.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

billyballard said:


> I've just check and yes i am going through the correct procedure. Could it be i need the latest Pszdata? When i try to read the coding it says cafd not found.


"not found [C012]" is a separate psdzdata issue; you need matching CAFD in C:\data\psdzdata\swe\cafd to that in your SVT

Link to latest software is always found here.


----------



## billyballard (Mar 23, 2016)

Really appreciate your help with this. Can you please tell me what i need to do to sort the problem.
Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

billyballard said:


> Really appreciate your help with this. Can you please tell me what i need to do to sort the problem.
> Cheers


Update your PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## billyballard (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the help. Updated the pszdata and all worked well. Now I've got a newer idrive unit I even managed to code in the volume level pop up on the screen. Happy Days.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

billyballard said:


> Thanks for all the help. Updated the pszdata and all worked well. Now I've got a newer idrive unit I even managed to code in the volume level pop up on the screen. Happy Days.


:thumbup:


----------



## pmunhutu (Jan 12, 2018)

*'Edit FDL' Greyed Out F10 2013*

Hello,

I am having a similar issue. My F10 went in to have the comm box updated and they updated the software in the car. I now have MN-003.013.001. I wanted to code my car to enable some extra features in HUD etc and the 'edit FDL' option is greyed out in E-Sys.

I am using E-Sys 3.27.1 and psdzdata files with apparent version 3.59.4.004.

If any one can help that would be very much appreciated... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pmunhutu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having a similar issue. My F10 went in to have the comm box updated and they updated the software in the car. I now have MN-003.013.001. I wanted to code my car to enable some extra features in HUD etc and the 'edit FDL' option is greyed out in E-Sys.
> 
> ...


Is FA Activated, and did you first Read Coding Data from ECU and select it before attempting to select Edit FDL?


----------



## pmunhutu (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks Shawn, that made a huge difference. I still get some errors in some modules as shown below, e.g. CAS

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

ACSM [1] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000909_005_000_002 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000909-005_000_002" not found! [C012]

ACSM [1] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000090A_004_003_068.ncd generated

ACSM [1] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000090B_004_004_013.ncd generated

CAS [40] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000000F_005_025_058 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_025_058" not found! [C012]

DME [12] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000B0A_000_050_000.ncd generated

DSC2 [29] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000C18_014_093_002.ncd generated

EGS [18] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000023F_016_016_035.ncd generated

EKPM2 [17] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000098_000_008_114.ncd generated

EMF [2a] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000029B_000_009_006.ncd generated

EPS [30] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000E75_005_005_001.ncd generated

FRM [72] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000012F_012_006_023.ncd generated

FZD [56] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000552_001_032_000.ncd generated

FZD [56] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000553_001_045_001.ncd generated

HC2 [8] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000160_003_004_023.ncd generated

HUD [3d] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000000C9_003_000_001.ncd generated

HU_NBT [63] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000DED_003_015_033 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000ded-003_015_033" not found! [C012]

ICM [1c] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000067B_002_003_147.ncd generated

IHKA [78] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000092_004_002_069.ncd generated

JBBF [0] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000014_004_110_090.ncd generated

KOMBI [60] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000069_009_001_004.ncd generated

LMV_FR [19] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00001543_000_054_007.ncd generated

PDC [64] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000018_004_010_006.ncd generated

RDC [20] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00001F3F_004_003_003.ncd generated

SM [6d] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000000B5_012_007_010 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000000b5-012_007_010" not found! [C012]

SM [6e] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000000B6_012_004_011 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000000b6-012_004_011" not found! [C012]

SZL_LWS [2] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000033D_001_012_001.ncd generated

TCB2 [61] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00004579_002_013_003.ncd generated

TRSVC [6] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000223_013_009_019.ncd generated

ZBE3 [67] [D111069]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000D37_001_001_003.ncd generated

Am I missing something?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

pmunhutu said:


> Thanks Shawn, that made a huge difference. I still get some errors in some modules as shown below, e.g. CAS
> 
> Am I missing something?


Seems you have your car updated recently. You need to upgrade your psdzdata


----------



## pmunhutu (Jan 12, 2018)

Well that does not seem to be my only problem. My E-Sys is not prompting me for a pin and the premium launcher is not working. Does anyone have a download link to the latest psdzdata files and a working version of E-Sys so I can code my car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pmunhutu said:


> Well that does not seem to be my only problem. My E-Sys is not prompting me for a pin and the premium launcher is not working. Does anyone have a download link to the latest psdzdata files and a working version of E-Sys so I can code my car?


E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM was end of life 12-31-2017.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11892537&postcount=2341

Now, you must use Launcher PRO 3.x.

One needs to email Developer TokenMaster ([email protected]), and then be patient after that.


----------



## pmunhutu (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow. Oh well I will do that and let you know how that goes. Thank you all for the swift replies and information, much appreciated.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcinSalvage (Jan 11, 2019)

I have a problem with FDL Editor. I can't edit any data in CAFD. I know that I'm missing something very easy but I'm not sure what it is. Photo attached below, the EDIT option is greyed
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-9nDCW5BtY_Dqf84Lr-bg63nJ2ysNWn0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarcinSalvage said:


> I have a problem with FDL Editor. I can't edit any data in CAFD. I know that I'm missing something very easy but I'm not sure what it is. Photo attached below, the EDIT option is greyed
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-9nDCW5BtY_Dqf84Lr-bg63nJ2ysNWn0


Is FA Activated?


----------



## MarcinSalvage (Jan 11, 2019)

The problem isn't in opening FDL Editor but with the FILE in the editor itself. I can't change anything like there was a problem with a token.est. I have attached the photo that shows no option of editing any data


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know what issue is, but if .EST was issue, it would not even let you open file. You are in FDL Editor editing .ncd file and not in CAF Viewer?


----------



## MarcinSalvage (Jan 11, 2019)

All is clear... I had a problem with my stupidity... I have to change the AUSGELESEN data... The above files are only a description of what HEX numbers I need to write... Now I have another problem... I'm working on a Virtual Machine and after I connected to internet to write on this thread I lost communication with ENET CABLE... ZGW Search is blank, any ideas?


----------

